# Pile qui se decharge en une semaine ?



## klefe (15 Mars 2006)

Bonjour.

Mon powermac G4 gigabit ethenet ne voulant plus demarrer, je lui ai change la pile il y environ une semaine.

Ca n'a pas marche au depart et un peu desespere j'ai alors cherche une autre solution.
Mais trois quatre jours apres la mise en place de la pile nouvelle, il a fait tic, tic, tic tout seul. Un peu intrigué je me suis approché et j'ai appuyé sur l'interupteur et miracle il s'est remis a marcher. Avec un bemol toutefois, l'horloge repart toujours en 1970 a chaque demarrage...

 3 questions :

 1/ Comment expliquer ce redemarrage soudain ?
 2/ La pile que je viens de mettre serait elle deja morte ?
 3/ Qu'est ce qui en dehors de la pile peut provoquer une horloge qui repart a zero apres chaque demarrage ?

 Merci d'avance !!

 Kenji


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (15 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Vérifies d'abord si ta pile n'est pas déchargée (avec un testeur par exemple).
Essaies de nouveau avec une pile neuve.

Si la neuve se décharge aussi, tu as un problème sur ta carte mère.


----------



## klefe (15 Mars 2006)

Bon, je viens de recuperer un voltmetre. Je vais voir si la pile neuve est deja morte (demain).
Si oui, c'est sur que c'est la carte mere qui deconne ?


----------



## klefe (15 Mars 2006)

D'ailleurs il ne demarre meme plus. Argh !!!


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2006)

Il a fait "tic tic tic" mais c'était un bruit mécanique ? Si c'est le cas, généralement c'est le bruit d'un DD qui rend l'âme.


----------



## lewax (15 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il a fait "tic tic tic" mais c'était un bruit mécanique ? Si c'est le cas, généralement c'est le bruit d'un DD qui rend l'âme.


Ok pour le bruit d'un DD qui rend l'âme mais avec un DD foutu, le mac ne devrait-il pas s'allumer quand même (jusqu'au moment ou il doit booter sur le DD en question) ??? Non???


----------



## klefe (16 Mars 2006)

Oui. Bien sur. Mais le mac etait eteint...
Alors je n'ai pas d'idee sur l'origine de ce bruit.
Qui plus est, il a remarche pendant quelques jours (avec un probleme d'horloge).
Il ne marche a nouveau plus (suite a un debranchement pour le deplacer).
Je vais faire le test du voltmetre demain ou apres-demain (je ne l'ai pas sous la main) et 
je vous recontacte a moins que quelqu'un ait une meilleure idee ou explication d'ici la.
Merci.


----------



## MarcMame (16 Mars 2006)

Un crash de PMU peut provoquer une décharge rapide de la pile, en quelques jours.
Après un changement de pile et rebranchement sur le secteur, il faut *toujours* appuyer (une seule et unique fois, *c'est à dire pas 2* !) sur le bouton de reset de la carte mère puis redemarrer.
De même, pour éviter une décharge rapide de la pile, ne jamais couper le secteur alimentant le Mac.


----------



## klefe (16 Mars 2006)

Merci pour tous ces conseils.
Je vais (re)changer de pile et suivre les conseils de MarcMame.
En esperant que mon ordi revienne a la vie et qu'elle soit plus longue que deux jours !


----------



## MarcMame (16 Mars 2006)

klefe a dit:
			
		

> Je vais (re)changer de pile


Teste là quand même avant de la changer. Rien ne dit qu'elle est déchargée.


----------

